# In Auburn for the summer...



## DonAdam (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm going to be working at the Mises Institute this summer and I'm seeing if there are any gamers in Auburn.

I'd be happy to run a short Summa Fantasia game while I'm there, or one-shots of various systems.

Even if people aren't interested in RPG's, I'm down with playing some L5R ccg.

My email address is in my sig.


----------



## DonAdam (May 4, 2005)

Did you bump the thread?

Who, me? Yes, me. Why, couldn't be. Not me!

Yeah, I did it.


----------

